# CRAZY about making and painting lures!!!!



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Haven't posted pics on here lately, have been really busy the last year or so with a new business. Finally found some time to put some pics on. Oh yeah, an All Eyes has been on me to post some pics. lol Here are some plastic lures i ordered an painted. Just playing with some new paint an colors.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you order blank bodies or carve them out yourself? This is something I would love to get into just don't know where to start...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is the wood lures that I have made. Still thinking of the colors i want to put together on the unpainted ones.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

I do both, I like buying plastic blanks, because I like them to practice on. You are at the right place. You can find good info here. and most everybody will give you good pointers.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

What kind of wood do you use? Any machinery involved? Cheaper than buying cranks? Website for materials our how to? Etc.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

I have cedar and mahogany I use. I'm liking cedar better, because of the tight grain. It sands real nice. I use a band saw to cut the blank out an a couple of grinders to help shape everything, then finish sand everything by hand. jannsnetcraft is a good site to by stuff also lurepartsonline is a good one to. They have about anything you can think of.. As for cheaper, not sure never really added everthing up. I do it because it feels great to catch fish on something you created an made by hand.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lookin good Shag! Can't wait to see your new stuff finished


----------

